# Webseite kann nicht geöffnet werden



## denise (1 September 2008)

ehm..

dazu habe ich auch eine frage.
Wenn ich auf die seite von schuelervz gehen möchte , steht da immer Die Webseite kann nicht geöffnet werden.
Weiß vllt einer von euch woran das liegt ???
Alle anderen seiten können geöffnet werden.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 September 2008)

*AW: Webseite kann nicht geöffnet werden*



denise schrieb:


> ehm..
> 
> dazu habe ich auch eine frage.
> Wenn ich auf die seite von schuelervz gehen möchte , steht da immer Die Webseite kann nicht geöffnet werden.
> ...



Deine Informationen sind recht dürftig, wenn Du die Seite aufrufen willst, was erhältst
Du stattdessen? 

Es kann sein, aus Deine Beschreibung zufolge das:

1) Eine Firewall die Seite blockiert,
2) die Seite vorubergehend nicht erreichbar ist, da abgeschaltet?
3) kann aber auch sein, dass Dein Internetanbieter die Seite blockiert,
für alle - also auch Dich - seine Kunden? 

wenn Du mehr Info bereitstellst, kann Ich da genaueres womöglich sagen 

Greetz,

Dave.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Februar 2009)

*AW: Webseite kann nicht geöffnet werden*

also ich habe eigentlich das gleiche probelem.manchmal geht schuelervz ganz normal alles öffnet sich sehr schnell. jetz ist es aber öfters mal so dass svz komplett hängt und man nichts mehr machen kann.auch nach längerem warten passiert nichts und der ladebalken bleibt bei einem strich stehen.
dann schließe ich das fenster und möchte wieder auf die svz startseite dann kommt die meldung die seite kann nicht geöffnet werden.
alle anderen seiten gehen ganz normal weiter..
ps habe dsl 6000 von t online


----------



## forencowboy (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: Webseite kann nicht geöffnet werden*

Ich selbst habe auch solche Probleme gehabt.
In meinem Fall lag es an Cookies, die genau das Gegenteil machen, was ein Cookie eigentlich macht.
Statt eine Seite klar aufzubauen, hat dieser verhindert, dass die Seite teils oder komplett aufgebaut wird. Oder der Zugriff wird gänzlich verweigert.

Erst als ich die Cookies gelöscht habe, liesen sich die Seiten ganz normal öffnen.



forencowboy


----------



## forencowboy (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: Webseite kann nicht geöffnet werden*

Jetzt habe ich wieder, dass sich manche Seiten nicht öffnen lassen.
Alles Seiten, die die alles mit Internetsicherheit und Antivirenprogramme haben.

AnitVir; Kasperky;Norton,Symantec.
Alles diese Sieten lassen sich nicht öffnen.

Es kommt immer die Meldung: Seitenladefehler.

Der Server unter Norton Redirect - Symantec Corp. konnte nicht gefunden werden.
Der Server unter Norton Products by Symantec konnte nicht gefunden werden.
Der Server unter Kaspersky Lab: Antivirus software konnte nicht gefunden werden.
Der Server unter Panda Software: Antivirus, Firewall, 0190-Schutz und mehr zu Ihrer Sicherheit konnte nicht gefunden werden.
Der Server unter Anti virus for Linux, Windows and more with firewall, antispam, recovery security - Avira AntiVir konnte nicht gefunden werden.
.....
.....
.....
usw.
usw.

Fing gestern Abend an.
Bis dahin hatte ich seit Anfang Februar keine Probleme mehr.

Auch wenn ich die EInstellungen ändere oder sämtliche Cookies lösche, bleibt dieses Problem.


----------



## jupp11 (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: Webseite kann nicht geöffnet werden*



forencowboy schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich wieder, dass sich manche Seiten nicht öffnen lassen.
> Alles Seiten, die die alles mit Internetsicherheit und Antivirenprogramme haben.


Da haste dir einen netten Trojaner eingefangen. Ist typisches Kennzeichen dafür, 
dass der Zugang zu diesen  Seiten  geblockt wird.
Ist die erste "Amtshandlung" vieler Trojaner um sich selbst zu schützen.


----------



## forencowboy (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: Webseite kann nicht geöffnet werden*

Habe meinen Bruder angerufen und den Tipp zu E-Scan bekommen.

War die einzigste Seite, die ich aufrufen konnte.

Installiert und druchlaufen lassen. Jetzt kann ich wieder all diese Seiten öffnen.

Die Sytemrückstellung hat nämlich zuvor nichts gebracht.


forencowboy


----------



## dvill (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: Webseite kann nicht geöffnet werden*



forencowboy schrieb:


> Bis dahin hatte ich seit Anfang Februar keine Probleme mehr.


Probleme schon, aber nicht bemerkt.

Nach Deinen Fragen hier im Forum ist Dein PC durch Viren, Trojener und andere Wanzen vollständig in fremder Hand. Im Interesse der anderen Netzteilnehmer ist nur die sofortige, vollständige Abschaltung vertretbar.

Neustart nur nach 100%-Neueinrichtung von Fachleuten mit allen notwendigen Sicherheitseinrichtungen und Einweisung in eine sichere Nutzung des Netzes.

Alternativ wäre eine KNOPPIX-Boot-DVD in einem Rechner ohne Festplatte vertretbar.

So wie jetzt ist das nicht zum Aushalten.


----------



## forencowboy (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: Webseite kann nicht geöffnet werden*

Mein Rechner geht demnächst "nochmal" zum Fachmann. Wird bereinigt.
Habe erfahren, dass man ein Vor-Firewall (kenne die genaue Bezeichnung nicht mehr) zusätzlich zum eigentlichen Firewall einsetzen kann.

Lasse ich demnächst alles machen.

Mit dem Laptop bin ich dann auch nicht mehr im Netz.
Bald ist der neue RAID-Rechner fertig gebaut.
Entsprechende Programme wird vom Spezialisten installiert.



forencowboy


----------



## dvill (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: Webseite kann nicht geöffnet werden*

Mit Rücksicht auf die anderen Netznutzer ist die *SOFORTIGE* Abschaltung ratsam.


----------



## MurphysLaw (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: Webseite kann nicht geöffnet werden*



forencowboy schrieb:


> Mein Rechner geht demnächst "nochmal" zum Fachmann. Wird bereinigt.
> Habe erfahren, dass man ein Vor-Firewall (kenne die genaue Bezeichnung nicht mehr) zusätzlich zum eigentlichen Firewall einsetzen kann.


Du meinst wohl einen Proxy-Server?
Jou! Kein Hacker ist heute ohne... :sun:


----------

